# Semi Scavenger Hunt Game



## Nikon Fan

Had an idea, don't know if it has been done here or not in the past.  I'll start off by posting a word, such as grass.  Then the next person to post must post a pic of grass...then they in turn throw out a new word and then someone else posts a picture of the word that they posted.  Make sense or sound like a bunch of jibberish???  I guess let's just give it a shot and see.  

*BEACH*

So whoever replies to the post most post a pic of a beach, and then they create the new topic.  A semi scavenger hunt


----------



## Nytmair

crap! no beach pictures here :LOL:

good idea though! i'll play along when i can


----------



## magali

I like it !!!







next to post :

*TREE*


----------



## plumkrazy

*glass*


----------



## JonMikal

*happy*


----------



## Picksure

*Winter*


----------



## Peldor

Bug


----------



## Corry

GREAT IDEA!!!!!  I don't have any bug pictures, but I'll pipe in when someone says something I can put up!  Did I mention, great idea?


----------



## ferny

I haven't a clue what this bug is. It was tiny though.






*Squirrel*


----------



## Corry

Alright...it seems Fear was too hard...so I'm changing it to FEET!


----------



## magali

*vertigo ?*


----------



## Corry

What exactly is vertigo?


----------



## Preston

Merriam-Webster Online:

One entry found for vertigo.
Main Entry: ver·ti·go
Pronunciation: 'v&amp;r-ti-"gO
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural -goes or -gos
Etymology: Latin vertigin-, vertigo, from vertere to turn
1 a : a disordered state in which the individual or the individual's surroundings seem to whirl dizzily b : a dizzy confused state of mind






*DISGUST*


----------



## Peldor

hard one... don't have anything that would fit disgust...


----------



## LaFoto

"Disgust" is a hard one.

*This* is the only photo I can come up with, and it is a little too funny for a real "disgust"-photo, although what my son was experiencing on his 13th birthday upon tasting his very first cup of coffee *was* disgust, indeed:






*UNUSUAL CHRISTMAS*


----------



## magali

LaFoto said:
			
		

> "Disgust" is a hard one.
> 
> *This* is the only photo I can come up with, and it is a little too funny for a real "disgust"-photo, although what my son was experiencing on his 13th birthday upon tasting his very first cup of coffee *was* disgust, indeed:
> 
> *UNUSUAL CHRISTMAS*



unusual christmas... humm... it's a little bit earlier, isn't it ?


----------



## LaFoto

Aoide (sp?) has a good one that I'd happily accept in this category in the Gallery right now... Can be anything Christmas-related, as is to be seen at this time of the year, too (need not be the actual Christmas celebration).


----------



## Aoide

LaFoto, Ask and ye shall receive. 

Unusual I guess because of the palm trees and the lack of snow.  







Next up:  *SQUARE*


----------



## Nikon Fan

This only fits "square" because it is located in my hometown and everyone calls it the square.  So it fits the category in a weird way. 






Next: Happy


----------



## LaFoto

This photo has always been one of the happiest I know. I did not take it. I am in it. This is myself and my first-born son, who was nearly 7 at the time (summer 1987) my sister took our picture.

I want to put it up - and under the category "happy" - to commemorate his sudden death 14 years ago yesterday...






I'm editing in a larger version of the picture, one that my PictureTrail account doesn't give me with upright photos, only Photobucket does.

Plus I forgot to put up a new challenge.

*ICE*


----------



## Aoide

Thank you for sharing that with us LaFoto.  I think it is the perfect representation of the word Happy.


----------



## ferny

*WOODEN*
That's wooden, not wood.


----------



## CrazyAva

This is all I have that would work for wooden other than a whole tree........... 






*Romance*


----------



## Nytmair

anyone have anything for romance so we can keep this thread alive?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I had hoped you had come up with the challenge, Nytmair...


----------



## surfingfireman

Don't know if you can tell but we are on a romantic beach in Thailand...

SPEED


----------



## Nytmair

City


----------



## LittleMan

the CITY Council :roll: 




Sorry.... all I had..

Next one is: *Emotion*


----------



## nomav6

a retired race horse with the saddest look on its face


*music*


----------



## simnine

related subject: *German*


----------



## magali

next : *FRAGILE*


----------



## themonko

magali said:
			
		

> next : FRAGILE








NEXT: Haunted

PS.  GREAT IDEA!!


----------



## spike5003

This is the best I could come up with for haunted, Theres a wierd ball thing behind the grave stone that I didn't see when I was looking around, guess thats what you get for taking pictures in a supposedly haunted cemetary.







next theme: HOT


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, may I serve you the pic on "hot", please?

It's old, was taken in summer 2002, but I think it much represents heat (hot). I could have looked for a fire only, but --- oh look (it's my daughter, who hates this photo of herself...)






My challenge: SLEEP


----------



## Sk8man

i think that this is an example to sleep 






i ask for: *sences*


----------



## Corry

THAT IS TOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

You sure mean "senses", don't you? That is the only word that makes _sense_ (pun not intended).
And that kitten, oh yes! That represents sleep!!!


----------



## themonko

well, I like this game and I don't want it to die, so here is something else to go with...

RENEWAL


----------



## Bafana

I dont have anything other than a new day...or am I trying to push a square into a round hole   






EDIT: oops, new word BEAUTY


----------



## Marsha

here's my beauty:






Next: Purple


----------



## Aoide

I've posted this before, but it is SOOOO purple!






Next up:  Silver


----------



## Marsha

Nice purple!!! WOW!  I almost had to squint to see it! lol


----------



## Jeff Canes

Next: Challenging


----------



## Marsha

this was challenging to get this kid to smile for their Christmas picture!  He screamed for over an hour!!!






next: Sticky


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

next: ostentatious

Crap, simultanious posting for challenging


----------



## themonko

tried to fit both of the new challenges that came simultaneously (sticky and ostentatious):








(if this is too "ostentatious" please let me know and I will take it down)

NEXT: *Larger than life*
**EDIT**
Nothing???
Let's try another one...*GOOFY*


----------



## magali

GOOFY ?? 
'don't know what it is ... and it's not in the dictionary ... could you help me ?


----------



## Aoide

It's like the word silly.


----------



## JonMikal

themonko said:
			
		

> tried to fit both of the new challenges that came simultaneously (sticky and ostentatious):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if this is too "ostentatious" please let me know and I will take it down)
> 
> NEXT: *Larger than life*
> **EDIT**
> Nothing???
> Let's try another one...*GOOFY*


 
so what happened after the whipped cream was dispensed?


----------



## themonko

JonMikal said:
			
		

> so what happened after the whipped cream was dispensed?



we had ice cream sundaes


----------



## simnine

*goofy*





next: *ARGH!*


----------



## Sk8man

*Argh!*






next: *Iressistable*


----------



## magali

Iressistable :if you mean "irresistible", I try this one :
(I am a cheese addict :mrgreen: )






next : *Rugby*


----------



## Aoide

Does anyone have a Rugby photo?


----------



## Nikon Fan

Or a picture of a rugby shirt...or a picture of a rug and a bee...I had forgotten about this game   Good find


----------



## lilithvalentine

oooooooooooh *is off to pesters her dad to send scanned pictures she took of rugby stuff in nz*..... i know i have taken some but i left most of them in storage gah.


----------



## LaFoto

So we'll have to wait for those pictures to arrive then, before this game can go on, for as a German in Germany there is little to no chance to ever get any rugby photos taken HERE! And the rug and bee are nowhere in my "archives" as yet, either.....


----------



## Aoide

Haha... LaFoto.  I can also assure you that there is little to no chance of rugby photos here in Houston, TX either.


----------



## lilithvalentine

hehe here it is... it turns out i had it with me after all. Its not quite rugby players or anything but it was my family at a rugby game (go crusaders lol).






next topic...*LOVE*


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul

I don't really have any good ones. But here you go, it's outside a Greenday Concert.






Not edited or anything.. Next theme is

*THOUGHTFULNESS* 

-Steve-


----------



## LaFoto

"Who am I? What will be? When will I know?"


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul

You need to post a next theme, or is that the next theme?

-Steve-


----------



## LaFoto

Oh no, sorry. I forgot.
*YELLOW*
is my next theme.


----------



## adam

Finally got one.
New Theme.
*Smooth*


----------



## adam

Come on peoples *Smooth*


----------



## LizM

Ok - its a little stretch but this winery makes some wine that goes down sooooo smooth!








How about the next one being *CAR*


----------



## kelox

Here is the car I take to work everyday







I chose SEXY!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric.

to each their own...

Ok next is: BUILDING(S)


----------



## Aoide

Very tall buildings.






Next up: *MUSIC*


----------



## omeletteman

just found this thread, very cool idea, but someone already did music, maybe you should come up with a different one...


----------



## ferny

Posted before but....





Next up : *forgotten*


----------



## Armstror

I have a good image for that but for some reason I can't get it to upload on any hosting sites! For some reason it says that the image isn't there... Strange.  I've tried different sizes and changed it from BMP to JPG, PNG, etc. It's very odd.


----------



## Eric.

This is from an abandonded house I found near by.





Next theme: * CHILLY *


----------



## kalee

next ~ ouch!


----------



## LaFoto

Next: *cosy*


----------



## pyagid

Next: *Exhilarating*


----------



## kalee

next ~ heartbroken


----------



## Nikon Fan

Cool image Kalee, was this effect done in PS and if so how?


----------



## Armstror

Sven looks heartbroken.  

Next word is.... *Culture*


----------



## Nikon Fan

Next: *SLEEPY*


----------



## LaFoto

Or do you think this would have gone better with "laughing"? 

Next: *blue*


----------



## lettuceBfriends

I'm new here.. thought I would just jump right in. Seems like a fun game.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Water!!!


----------



## omeletteman

Yes! Finally one I can answer and no one else has beat me to it:






lets go with... 

Bizarre


----------



## Armstror

I've always thought that was pretty bizzare.

Next word is... *Backwards!*

Edit: Sorry, that was a little big. :O


----------



## seven

I guess it's backwards and forwards... but whatever.





Next clue:

Sports


----------



## Aoide

Somebody got a sports picture?


----------



## LaFoto

I do! 

(Sorry, swimming is about the only sports I ever get to see ... but some day I'll accompany my son to a triathlon competition, then I'll see more... )






Next:
*FAMILY*


----------



## LizM

My daughter and my brother.






I choose weather!


----------



## skunkboy

Well, it "was" a nice sunny day.

Next:
*Aggression*


----------



## spike5003

he looks angry or she... whatever


next theme:  DARKNESS


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I fear you need as bright a monitor for this one as mine is, but this is midnight in June as we could see it here in Germany around the 21st. It is fairly dark. Very dark... but for it having been midnight still surprisingly "light".







Next: A photo that in itself (without any great PS manipulations) already looks like a painting, or at least so that it could easily be painted.


----------



## Eric.

No Ps Involved!

Next: Antique


----------



## spike5003

heres an antique crane 






next theme: FIRE


----------



## skunkboy

I "so" wish I hadn't lost things to one of those (fire) or I may have a very well done photo for it.  Michigan has a type of store similar to that of Walmart and/or Target but that is based out of Grand Rapids, MI and extends south to Kentucky and a few other states.... anyway, after I had gone in to blow up a particular photo, I was known as the firewalker kid by one of the greeters whom I actually saw last spring (and the original photo was taken back in 1998 or so).  Every time she saw me she would smile and asked if I've walked any fire lately.  Supershoe Nationals are a big gathering at Kalamazoo Speedway (a few hundred factory through super late model race cars and, well, while others do it out of drunkenness, a few of us build a big fire out of pallets - five long by about three wide - and kept fueling it through the night.  I handed my T-70 (the first one - which got stolen that year too) to a friend to take some photos as I was walking through.  Here I am, still a teen, in a sweater, walking through a huge fire.  If the sheer size of the flames from the old wood wasn't enough, I had taken some extra propellent in with me to spray to make it grow - intentions were to spray but I ended up just dropping it in so I wouldn't have anything in my hands.  Made for a very cool image.   

Okay, this is a photo post not text - I'll shut up and receed.


----------



## Corry

No picture!


----------



## darin3200

Next: headlights


----------



## Eric.

Next: Grassy


----------



## vonDrehle

Since it resized pretty small I'll do two...





Next: 
Babyish/Young


----------



## PhotoB

I'm a new mom, so this one was easy. 









Next: *LOVE*


----------



## CrazyAva

Next: *PURE JOY*


----------



## jadin

next : *miniature*


----------



## Corry

(he's a miniature PERSON!  )


NEXT:
Mechanical


----------



## ferny

Does it fit mechanical? :scratch:


Next - *weather*


----------



## LaFoto

Next - *Off the TV screen*


----------



## EVPohovich

We're remodeling, so please excuse the messyness.....






Next: *EXPOSURE*


----------



## JTHphoto

stretching here...

This is a manual *EXPOSURE* of my new puppy, but also i thought the expression was that of pure boredom due to long *EXPOSURE* to my obsessive photo taking of her...







How about something easy to get this going again...

*EYES*


----------



## jadin

Next : *Holy* (either sacred or full of holes, your choice!)


----------



## Preston

FILTHY


----------



## JEFFB

You can look at this two ways: 


Filty rich? 

or Filthy sensor.  

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/filthy.jpg


Honey


----------



## SlySniper

Honey






Next up...

*Handle* (like, _on a door)_


----------



## JTHphoto

are there rules here? post more than once? this was posted in the general gallery a few weeks ago but it seemed to fit...

Not that it's a handle on anything, just an old handle...






up next: POND


----------



## micatlady

Hmmm something good *HARVEST *


----------



## jadin

Not exactly a new shot anymore but it fits 






*macro of a paper bill* (i.e. money)


----------



## LaFoto

OK, I quickly produced these (the photos, not the bills! ) when I read what the new task is, and they may not be as macro as you had thought, but this is about the closest my little camera can do. I thought it might be nice if there were some Euro to be seen for a change:
















Next: *In the swimming pool*


----------



## Sk8man

does: in*TO* the swimming pool counts?






i ask for: *hard work* or an *effort*


----------



## Eric.

Silk worker in Vietnam

Next: *Old Building(s)*


----------



## LizM

Well, its what's left of an old building anyway.





How about: *time*


----------



## JEFFB

How about: *COLD*


----------



## MostlyDigital

next: wave


----------



## LaFoto

Next: *Getting ready/prepared*


----------



## jadin

Setting up before the show...







Next : *String*


----------



## LaFoto

Scoubidou!






(Is this known all over the world? It was THE play trend for girls in Germany last year!!!)

Next: *depth*


----------



## jadin

I was going to let someone else go next, but I have the perfect shot! :sillysmi:






BTW LaFoto, the young lady in the photo is very pretty! :blushing:

Next: *High up vantage point* (e.g. looking down from a skyscraper, rooftop etc)


----------



## LaFoto

Thank you so much for saying so, jadin.
The young lady is my 12-year-old daughter, and :blushing: I find her quite pretty, too :blushing:
(She does not resemble *me* in the least bit... everyone says she resembles her dad but almost completely... that may account for it).

And now I must let this be someone else's turn for an acute lack of skyscrapers in my surroundings....


----------



## jadin

Only 12??? :shock: Am I the only one who thinks people are maturing much faster than they used to? She looks at LEAST 16.

Skyscrapers was just an example! Surely you have rooftops where you are!


----------



## Eric.

Next: *Catch*


----------



## EVPohovich

Holy !@#*

Vertigo!!!  I really like that.  Nice work Eric....Nice name too

too bad it's spelled wrong


----------



## jadin

Trying to catch the laser:





Next: *charging the camera*


----------



## LaFoto

Do you mean something like this?





Or this?






And what kind of animal is trying to catch the laser here?

Next: *very yellow/various yellows*


----------



## jadin

The animal chasing the laser is my kitty, she looks pretty foreign in the photo I admit. Here's one where she looks normal. 

http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/published/800/DSC_3174.jpg

next : *action shot where you panned the camera*


----------



## jadin

Nothing? How about *stopped motion*?


----------



## Brian_barrett

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> next: ostentatious
> 
> Crap, simultanious posting for challenging


needn't have worried,.. i think your "challenging" picture fits perfectly into the suggested category of "sticky" by the simultaneous "challenging" post!. Nice work and nice game.

[SORRY! this goes back a long way to page 1, I was just reading the post and didn't realise i was on page 1 of 3!]


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Two new challenges. Action shot with panning or stopped motion... hmph. Can't think of anything I might contribute... I am notoriously bad at panning (still! only "still"... I might work on it) and see very little "action" around me, too. So there is nothing I could freeze, either... dang. Must work my way through some old photos....!!!


----------



## CrazyAva

My children went on a ride that swings back and forth and while swinging there is an arm with 8 branches of 4 seats each that spin while it swings.  I was snapping shots of them on there, so this would be stopped motion yes?


----------



## jadin

Sure would! But you need to post the next thing to scavenge for!!


----------



## CrazyAva

Ooops, sorry!  How about  *Intense*


----------



## tmpadmin

The only thing I can find remotely intense.







Next: Dreamy


----------



## Joerocket

Didn't know if you meant dreamy like dreaming or dreamy like hot... anyhoo






next word: (hope it wasn't done already, there were alot of broken links so i didnt go though them all) -- Evil--


----------



## Kendall9991

Just found this and it seemed like fun so I'll (try to) revive it from 2005.

evil



.
.
.
.
.
Next Word  *-----  EXPLORATION*


----------



## Fred Berg

Next word: *GREED*


----------



## LaFoto

Next word: *POVERTY*


----------

